# Crockett & Jones sizing



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Dear all,
those of you who are knowledgeable about these thing will, I hope, be able to advise me on this. Shoe sizes are something of a mystery to me. Loake and Sanders & Sanders tend to be bigger than Church, in that I can wear a S&S size 8 with ease, but a Church 8 is a bit tight. A Loake 81/2 is a bit big, however. How does C&J compare? Would a C&J 8 be bigger or smaller than a Church, for example?
Thanks


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 8, 2009)

UK lasts will vary from company to company. My impression is that it's standard to go a size down from your US size. I wear a US 9D and wear a UK8F for Alfred Sargent. I have a pair of C&J Sedgemoore suede PTB's that I got on clearance from barneyswarehouse but they have US sizing, so I'm not sure what the UK equivalent is.


----------



## Watchman (Jun 11, 2013)

Just to comment. I have owned 2 pairs of UK/English made shoes now. One C&J and the other Jeffrey West.  They were some of the best fitting and most comfortable shoes I have ever owned.

To answer your question more properly, please provide the Last Number of the C&J shoes in question. I would enjoy looking into it for you!.....If I don't forget of course.....

Thanks!


----------



## momsdoc (Sep 19, 2013)

We could all benefit from a master flow sheet comparing all the different lasts of the various shoe brands we bandy about here. It would take someone who has the knowledge a bit of time to put it together, but the time savings on the other end would benefit us all.

Now if we only had a member who was that knowledgable about shoes.:rolleyes2:


----------



## Spex (Nov 25, 2012)

I would email your question to each of the online retailers in the UK that distribute C&J (Pediwear, Shoehealer mentions they deal with them although I don't see them on their site, etc). See if you receive some sort of consensus.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everybody. It was a pair of boots on Ebay, but no further details were forthcoming..... As I indicated earlier, Church appear to be on the small side, Loake can be quite big. I bought a pair of Loake chukkas that were my size, I thought (81/2) but found them too big, much to my son's advantage! Sanders, again, are on the larger size, whereas in Grenson I can wear 91/2 with a thick pair of socks.


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

To both complicate and clarify matters, it also depends on whetherYou get them from Barney's or C&J directly. They make the Barney's ones as actual US sizes instead of translating UK sizes as they would in their own store. So if they'd be coming from the US you'd have to find out which they are.


----------



## GaryMc (Jun 15, 2014)

I've taken a UK size 12 since I was 13 years old, I had my feet measured in a C&J store last week and I take a 12 in there too. I'd say they are pretty standard in terms of length and width, however the fit can vary in other ways, I've just posted another thread about the fitting of their Connaught Shoes.


----------



## Fred G. Unn (Jul 12, 2011)

TimelesStyle said:


> To both complicate and clarify matters, it also depends on whetherYou get them from Barney's or C&J directly. They make the Barney's ones as actual US sizes instead of translating UK sizes as they would in their own store. So if they'd be coming from the US you'd have to find out which they are.


+1 unfortunately. Sometimes Barney's C&J sizing is really bizarre too. I have the Barney's version of the C&J Clifford and Wicklow and they are both the standard US (D)= UK (E) +1, but I tried to buy the Barney's Tetbury during their last sale and the sizing was really screwy. I have 3 pairs of C&J 348 last shoes, so I know the last well, but a Barney's US 9.5D was longer and more narrow than all my UK9Es in that last. It's almost like it was a UK9.5D or something.

I agree Church's are a touch shorter than other UK manufacturers, but I think in general C&J is TTS. Of course different lasts may vary, but I wear a UK9E (US10D) in all 11 pairs of my C&Js.


----------



## TimelesStyle (Aug 25, 2013)

I actually like the Barney's version better; I just couldn't get a comfortable fit in the heel (too wide) at the C&J store in NYC but I got a pair at Barney's in Chicago that fit perfectly. 

I haven't tried Church's but my US sized C&J and US sized RL EG both fit TTS and I took a US 9D in both.


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

I am very happy re: what is stated in Post #7, as I have long suspected that the Connaught I bought at Barney's in 2007 in a US 10D was indeed built as a U.S. 10D and was NOT, I repeat, NOT, merely a UK 9E marked as a U.S. 10D. As an aside, it took 2 stretchings of the right shoe to get my pair to fit right as my r. foot is wider and longer than my left, but now the shoes fit like a pair of slippers; it literally feels like I am not wearing shoes when I wear them now.

That said, my experience with UK shoe is as follows. I am normally a U.S. 10D, although lately I have had to go up a half size in AE shoes to a U.S. 10.5D. So, with Cheaney, I am a UK 9. Same for C&J, except for the Chelsea 3 where I am a UK 9.5. In Church's, I have a thrifted (although they were basically brand new) pair of Chelsea boots, the "James" in a U.S. 10.5D. In Alfred Sargent, I am a UK 9.5 (the Stiles). In Herrings (Loake), I took a 9.5 in the Coltham, though that shoe is indeed big on me, but I like it because I can wear a thick sock as it is unlined. In EG, I have a Cadogan in the 202 last, which is marked as a 10.5 E UK/11 E Am. I also have a pair of Dovers in a U.S. (I think) 10.5D which are I think on the 82 last. Go figure.

So, my summary (excluding EG which is confusing to me), I would say that if you are a U.S. 10D in AE, you would be a UK 9 in a C&J; a 9.5 F in AS; a UK 9 F in Cheaney and a UK 9.5 F in Church's. I always seem to go up a half size in Chelsea boots, but that is because of my incredibly high instep and super high arch. I would venture to say that those of you with feet that lack these characteristics, would probably be a UK 9 in all the Chelsea boots I have listed in this post.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

momsdoc said:


> We could all benefit from a master flow sheet comparing all the different lasts of the various shoe brands we bandy about here. It would take someone who has the knowledge a bit of time to put it together, but the time savings on the other end would benefit us all.
> 
> Now if we only had a member who was that knowledgable about shoes.:rolleyes2:


Might this help?

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=61953


----------



## peterc (Oct 25, 2007)

That link MORE than helps! WOW!


----------

